# Problemas Técnicos do SSC



## fred_mendonca (Nov 11, 2005)

Boas pessoal, desde que houve aquele problema do SSC que fez com que o site estivesse em baixo que o fórum está um bocado morto. Poucos posts e com pouca frequência. Há muita gente que deixou de aparecer. Acho que temos de fazer qualquer coisa para isto ganhar o dinamismo de antigamente. O que acham?


----------



## Pelha (Aug 16, 2006)

Curiosamente, também já tinha reparado nesse triste facto…


----------



## mynuster (Aug 2, 2006)

tens razao..istu aki ta msm mto parado.. hno:


----------



## mynuster (Aug 2, 2006)

n iam mudar de servidor..para um mais rapido??..kd ek o fazem?


----------



## tuga14 (Jul 26, 2006)

e verdade.. a partir daí veio mesmo menos pessoal... temos de dimamizar e fazer "publicidade"...


----------



## mynuster (Aug 2, 2006)

kay:


----------



## Filipe_Golias (Aug 22, 2005)

Gente, se eu não estivesse aqui há 1 ano, até concordava convosco... mas lembrem-se que ainda estamos em final de férias (inicio para outros) e, por estas alturas, o fórum português tb acalmava. É certo que o erro no servidor tb contribui - no meu caso é mais "virus + relatório estágio" que reduzem a minha participação aqui - mas isto irá voltar ao normal  Vocês - "novatos"  - querem conversa a toda a hora :lol:


----------



## mynuster (Aug 2, 2006)

:lol:


----------



## Pelha (Aug 16, 2006)

...bem eu não sou propriamente um novato aqui no fórum, mas pronto… :lol:


----------



## fred_mendonca (Nov 11, 2005)

Mas de qualquer forma isto podia ter mais animação.


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

fred_mendonca said:


> Boas pessoal, desde que houve aquele problema do SSC que fez com que o site estivesse em baixo que o fórum está um bocado morto. Poucos posts e com pouca frequência. Há muita gente que deixou de aparecer. Acho que temos de fazer qualquer coisa para isto ganhar o dinamismo de antigamente. O que acham?


Eu estou aquí!
:hi:
São as férias...


----------



## Marco Bruno (Aug 29, 2003)

Eu sou do tempo em que havia 3 foreiros portugueses em época alta!


----------



## Filipe_Golias (Aug 22, 2005)

Pelha said:


> ...bem eu não sou propriamente um novato aqui no fórum, mas pronto… :lol:


Naaaah, ainda estamos no mês do teu registo! :hilarious


----------



## Pelha (Aug 16, 2006)

^^ Sabes eu tenho uma noção diferente da tua, porque antes do meu registo, já aqui andava há muito, a rondar a zona, tipo abutre em busca de carne putrefacta…


----------



## Filipe_Golias (Aug 22, 2005)

Pois... então que dizer de outros que estiveram o tempo que estiveram? 

É como todo o ser humano: tem X anos + 9 meses, desde que foi criado, mas para efeitos de "registo", só contam os X anos :lol: Não temos culpa de teres tido uma "gestação" de fazer inveja a um elefante :laugh:


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

o facto de ter havido o problema ajudou... o facto do pessoal estar de ferias tambem ajuda... mas ainda ha outro pormenor.. neste forum ja se mostrou muita coisa... ja se discutiram muitas opinioes... alturas tantas eh sempre a mesma coisa.. e ha cada vez menos pra mostrar... eh claro k sempre se pode mostrar mais uma terriola daqui.. mais uma igrejasita dali.. but :|


----------



## Filipe_Golias (Aug 22, 2005)

Lá isso tb é verdade... Qual será a igreja situada em "cascos de rolha city" que vamos ver brevemente? :lol: (desculpem-me mas às vezes não tenho muita paciência para ver igrejazinhas ---> guilty :yes: )


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

neither do I :lol: apesar de gostar de as ver... em todo o caso. tenho que fazer um thread dos Aliados pra ver se isto arrebita! o pessoal vai arrebitar todo quando constatar que a agua verde do tanque foi retirada :lol:


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Ó fred que drama... :lol: tem calma rapaz... isto tem tado lento como a merdeka :hilarious


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

^^ :lol: tiveste bem :lol:


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

O Ano passado também fizémos trocadilhos com a merdeka :lol:


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

^^ tinha que ser... nao ha hipotese :lol: :lol:


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

A maior merdeka é que já está tarde :lol: e amanha vou a Sintra :lol:


----------



## tuga14 (Jul 26, 2006)

:hilarious


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

ohh.. axas k isso eh grave? coisas dessas comparadas com a crise do nosso pais nao sao nada.. se o governo nao toma atitudes inteligentes.. a nossa economia pode ficar uma merdeka :lol:


----------



## Pelha (Aug 16, 2006)

Barragon said:


> A maior merdeka é que já está tarde :lol: *e amanha vou a Sintra* :lol:


Só vais a mais bonita vila do Mundo… não te esqueças de ir a piriquita e a quinta da regaleira é fundamental a paragem nesses sítios...


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Ja, estou aver que ja vos faltam o portugues.Voceses estavam a falar tanto cum o gajo, agora ele saiu e este Forum esta morto. :lol:


----------



## Aka (Jan 2, 2006)

Querem animação???!!!!

Aqui têm um grande vídeo de Coimbra!!! É super-hiper-mega ri-fixe!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K-DVvBILJR0


----------



## Filipe_Golias (Aug 22, 2005)

traveler said:


> Ja, estou aver que ja vos faltam o portugues.Voceses estavam a falar tanto cum o gajo, agora ele saiu e este Forum esta morto. :lol:


Quem?


----------



## Pelha (Aug 16, 2006)

Filipe_Golias said:


> Quem?


Ele anda ai…


----------



## Filipe_Golias (Aug 22, 2005)

_BuuUUuuuUuUUUuuUHhhHhh...._ :lol:


----------



## Pelha (Aug 16, 2006)

Filipe_Golias said:


> _BuuUUuuuUuUUUuuUHhhHhh...._ :lol:


Uiii cá medo… :runaway:


----------



## tuga14 (Jul 26, 2006)

:lol:


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

Aka said:


> Querem animação???!!!!
> 
> Aqui têm um grande vídeo de Coimbra!!! É super-hiper-mega ri-fixe!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K-DVvBILJR0



LOUCO! o gaju a dar 260kmph... a passar entre os carros.. k DOIDO!... e depois saca-me dum cavalo.. e kd vai a pousar ta um carro msm a frente.. e vira logo.. ka cena.!!


----------



## tuga14 (Jul 26, 2006)

pelha:saiem uns entram outros...


----------



## Filipe_Golias (Aug 22, 2005)

Vão uns tremoços? :eat:


----------



## tuga14 (Jul 26, 2006)

ya pd ser...


----------



## Filipe_Golias (Aug 22, 2005)

Então tira! Tás à espera de... Ooops, não dá


----------



## tuga14 (Jul 26, 2006)

e virtuali


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

Barragon said:


> A maior merdeka é que já está tarde :lol: e amanha vou a Sintra :lol:



merdeka é alguma alusão ao banner de hoje? :sly::rofl::rofl:

isto esta fraco devido as ferias, ta td fora!!


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

continua lentíssimo e agora cada vez que se faz um post aparece uma mensagem estúpida qq que só atrasa ainda mais as coisas...sinceramente se isto não melhora, não sei não...

que é que isto significa?
"Thank you for posting! You will now be taken to your post. If the administrator has selected to moderate all posts in this forum, you will be taken back to the forum and your post will be displayed presently. If you opted to post a poll, you will now be allowed to do so."

estamos sob o olhar atento dos administradores?


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Não estavamos antes? :lol:


----------



## TeKnO_Lx (Oct 19, 2004)

ás vezes está lento outras tá rapido.. ta a ficar maluco!


----------



## gutooo (Jan 30, 2005)

O forum esta doido :weird:

uaihshuisa espero que volte ao normal o mais rapido possivel


----------



## Reflex (Dec 18, 2004)

Enquanto isto continuar assim lento, julgo que não há grandes motivos para passar serões como antes. Eu pelo menos tenho estado menos tempo no forum e espero pacientemente pela resolução completa e total de todos os problemas inerentes à instalação do novo servidor. Mas vá lá que não é só a mim que me aparece a irritante mensagem...:gaah:


----------



## Marco Bruno (Aug 29, 2003)

sempre que se irritarem com a lentidão do Forum podem dar um saltinho ao www.lx-projectos.blogspot.com para comentar projectos


----------



## daniel322 (Mar 3, 2006)

http://forum.skyscraperlife.com/forumdisplay.php?f=26 -> Forum Portugues


----------



## fred_mendonca (Nov 11, 2005)

Sim, quande este não funcionar temos sempre o outro.


----------



## TeKnO_Lx (Oct 19, 2004)

agora está melhor.. mas anda muito instável


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

é capaz de se aguentar agora...pelo menos já se vêm muitas alterações ao nível do layout e rapidez.


----------



## daniel322 (Mar 3, 2006)

espero bem q sim


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

impossivel postar neste site, se entra demora horas a entrar e depois se posta vem uma menssagem a redirecionar o pessoal para o site alem de demorar horas a entrar num thread, o forum não esta morto, esta a ser morto lentamente pelas alterações k lhe estão a fazer a buerere!!


----------



## TeKnO_Lx (Oct 19, 2004)

agora esta melhor. mas temo que seja so á noite


----------



## mynuster (Aug 2, 2006)

pois tb notei isso...a noite faz milagres :lol:


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

a noite é boa conselheira...


----------



## Pelha (Aug 16, 2006)

Há quem já lhe chame o fórum caracol... :lol:


----------



## Filipe_Golias (Aug 22, 2005)

Reparei agora que perdi 500 posts! :lol: Fui roubado, aleluia! :rofl:


----------



## daniel322 (Mar 3, 2006)

eu acho q n perdi nenhum...


----------



## Filipe_Golias (Aug 22, 2005)

daniel322 said:


> eu acho q n perdi nenhum...


Pois... eles só apagam posts desnecessários. Tu tá na cara que és dos que tem muitos posts importantes


----------



## daniel322 (Mar 3, 2006)

Filipe_Golias said:


> Pois... eles só apagam posts desnecessários. Tu tá na cara que és dos que tem muitos posts importantes


:angel: 

claro, nem fui eu o criador do thread da chacha nem nada..


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

Pelha said:


> Um bom filho à casa torna…como o nosso grande rui costa! :colgate:


:righton: :righton: :righton:


----------



## Filipe_Golias (Aug 22, 2005)

Hoje parece que lhe deram adrenalina! :uh: Tá bem rápido...


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

são espasmos post-mortem!:lol:


----------



## Filipe_Golias (Aug 22, 2005)

:hilarious Já enterraste-o de vez, foi?


----------



## Portugues (Jan 7, 2006)

JohnnyMass said:


> Não desfazendo quem seja, também não sei, nem quero saber, já por algumas vezes notei de sua parte alguma pseudo-superioridade em relação a vários membros deste fórum, aliás vejo-a bastante no post acima desta mensagem.
> 
> É verdade que descamba com frequência, que a maioria dos membros são muito jovens, com as hormonas semi-descontroladas e pouco auto-controlo por vezes mas, meu caro Professor, se não fossem eles este fórum pura e simplesmente não existiria Por isso para além da sua "lição de moral" um pouco de modéstia também não lhe ficava nada mal.


Está visto porquê este espaço de discussão está ás moscas e falido de vastas ideias e pensamentos construtivos. A agressividade espontânea de quem deveria dar o exemplo, é sem dúvida, um problema sem resolução à vista. O comentário do Prof Godin foi bem tirado, sem preconceitos e a tocar na ferida, a tal que tira do sérios a pequenada. Foi dos poucos comentários sérios aqui escrito desde que alinhei neste espaço que se queria agradável, pacato e multi-cultural.

Gostei da desculpa para a "solidão crónica". Então as conversas descambam porque a malta é "piKiNina"? Meus caros, se assim fosse tinhamos guerras civis nos jardins infantis e nirvanas nos lares de velhos. Quando se tem o papel de moderador, e neste caso, quando se foi eleito democráticamente (na teorica, pois claro!), devia-se ponderar os actos e as palavras escritas. Aponte ai na sua agenda digital, o que o velho Português lhe vai dizer: o homem absurdo é aquele que nunca muda!

Nota positiva, pelo seu gesto positivista em acreditar que este fórum vai voltar a encher. Assim, o espero e aclamo! Todavia, sempre lhe digo, um bocadinho mais de disciplina racional não fazia mal nenhum...


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

não gosto muito de bater nas "criancinhas". acho que é crime não? se bem que uns bons tabefes nunca tenham feito mal a ninguém!:lol:

No entanto, tenho algo a acrescentar, estas "crianças" são bem mais adultas sob muitos pontos de vista do que muitos adultos que por aí andam.

Também não necessito de conselhos sobre "o homem que nunca muda". Estou em constante mutação, o meu lema é "parar é morrer".


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Mas que mania estarem sempre a rotular os mais novos como sendo pouco críticos, com pouca capacidade de reflexão, de não aprofundarem conhecimentos blá, blá, blá!!!!

Mas será que este forum é alguma universidade de mestrados ou doutorados??

Quem pretende aprofundar os temas ou projectos aqui apresentados fá-lo, se não, passa a um breve comentário ou não, e já está! Chama-se a isso democracia, escolha, opção etc.

Insultos há poucos (já ando nisto há 2 anos) e os que se acham "professores" de tudo e de todos devem reflectir sobre o que dizem e escrevem. Provavelmente são aqueles que na prática de docente do dia-a-dia deixam muito a desejar. São os tais "bem falantes", têm uma "boa" capacidade de persuasão, pucham pela idade como se sábios fossem, mas na realidade, brotam apenas uns pingos de sumo e nada mais. São aqueles cujos alunos fogem, não entendem e despresam - mas claro eles não sabem - andam maravilhados com a idade e com alguma sabedoria que (a título de muitos erros!!!) lá foram rebuscar à sociedade e aos livros.

Ou será que é essa mesma idade que os faz escreverem essas frases "tão marcantes"? Ou seja, já não são tão jovens, sentem o tempo a passar, tem saudades daquilo que agora criticam, será??

To be or not to be! That's the question.


----------



## Reflex (Dec 18, 2004)

*Aviso à Navegação!*

Os moderadores do forum português procederão nos proximos tempos à limpeza dos threads mais antigos do Café!
Se alguém tiver alguma sugestão a fazer ou algum thread antigo que queira "salvar" que faça o favor de nos dizer!kay:


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

por mim td bem, não tenho nada k seja valioso aqui


----------



## Pelha (Aug 16, 2006)

Por mim é na boa!


----------



## Reflex (Dec 18, 2004)

_In progress..._
Entre hoje e amanhã espera-se que fique concluido!kay:


----------



## Reflex (Dec 18, 2004)

Depois de 3 horas de trabalho, dou por terminados os trabalhos da 1ª fase. O Café tem neste momento um pouco menos de 400threads (a contrastar com os mais de 1500 que tinha) e cerca de 35000 posts (anteriormente tinha 1 pouco mais do dobro). É possivel que amanha, com a 2ª fase, este numero desça 1 pouco mais, mas no essencial está praticamente tudo feito!
Estou podre, vou-me deitar!


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

posso fazer agora o resto se quizeres!


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

tanto thread :eek2:


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

nem imaginas o trabalho que nos deu ver 750 cada um ontem e fazer a selecção!


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

calculo :shocked:


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

tb deu para rir bastante!:lol:


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

so asneirada não?


----------



## Pelha (Aug 16, 2006)

JohnnyMass said:


> tb deu para rir bastante!:lol:


pois...acredito! :hilarious



Arpels said:


> so asneirada não?


ainda tens duvidas arpels? :lol:


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

nop hno:


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

não sei...mas que eles andem aí andem...temos espiões infiltrados...


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

ahhhhhhhhhhh ja não digo o k ia dizer


----------



## Portugues (Jan 7, 2006)

Gostaria de saber quais os critérios utilizados para o "apagamento" dos tópicos. 

PS: O bajulamento ao de "lá de cima" fica muito mal a quem já foi um seu opositor!


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

threads úteis e menos úteis no passado, inúteis no presente.^^


----------



## Pelha (Aug 16, 2006)

Reflex said:


> Achas que sim?? É que os ecos de uma "possivel independencia" portuguesa pelos vistos fez mossa...:|


…penso que os moderadores devem zelar pelos interesses do fórum português e não se deixarem ficar caso isso seja mesmo verdade, esta situação é no mínimo chocante, sendo assim tratasse de um plano repugnante visando reduzir a nossa enormidade forista! 

Esses jogos mesquinhos por de trás das cortinas são lamentáveis! :no:


----------



## daniel322 (Mar 3, 2006)

concordo


----------



## Reflex (Dec 18, 2004)

Atenção a uma questão... nós apagámos a maioria dos threads do Café não porque fomos impostos a isso, mas porque acabámos por concordar que de facto, 1500 threads no Café eram demais, quando a maioria hoje em dia não era consultada. Se por 1 lado tivemos graves problemas nos ultimos tempos porque o SSC não conseguia comportar o volume de coisas que em si encerrava, por outro lado termos threads sem utilidade acumulados, pareceu pouco lógico e coerente. Não se pode apenas cruzar os braços e dizer "ah o SSC 'tá lento?? então o Jan que resolva!" Pessoalmente confesso que até agora nunca me tinha passado pela cabeça fazer esta limpeza, mas ao sermos para isto alertados até acabei por me sentir 1 pouco displicente ao não ter pensado nisto antes.
Porém, parece-me que talvez o mobil para que isto tenha sido feito não tenha sido o melhor e por certo que estaremos já preparados e atentos para situações destas no futuro!


----------



## Pelha (Aug 16, 2006)

Não me conformo... peço desculpa pela minha sinceridade, mas essa história está muito mal contada, cheia de pontos mal amarrados.


----------



## daniel322 (Mar 3, 2006)

Atenção, eu disse que concordava mas era com as palavras do pelha em relação a uma submissão deste forum, devido a este comentario:


Reflex said:


> Achas que sim?? É que os ecos de uma "possivel independencia" portuguesa pelos vistos fez mossa...:|


É obvio que o cafe tem um nr exagerado de threads que já não interessam e só ocupam memoria no servidor do SSC desnecessariamente.. mas inicialmente fiquei com a ideia que queriam elminar posts para que o nosso forum não fosse "tão grande" em relação aos outros europeus


----------



## Reflex (Dec 18, 2004)

Pelha said:


> Não me conformo... peço desculpa pela minha sinceridade, mas essa história está muito mal contada, cheia de pontos mal amarrados.


Então explica-te melhor, para ver se te consigo elucidar!


----------



## Reflex (Dec 18, 2004)

daniel322 said:


> É obvio que o cafe tem um nr exagerado de threads que já não interessam e só ocupam memoria no servidor do SSC desnecessariamente.. mas inicialmente fiquei com a ideia que queriam elminar posts para que o nosso forum não fosse "tão grande" em relação aos outros europeus


Não deve de andar longe da verdade.


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

se poe em risco o servidor td bem, a titulo de curiosidade tb foram retirados threads de outros foruns Europeus e mundiais?


----------



## Portugues (Jan 7, 2006)

Boa pergunta Arpels. Era bom que os moderadores portugueses nos esclarecessem esse ponto.

Aproveito esta situação para alertar o facto que é "sine que non" eliminar os temas de interesse fútil do café logo às nascença!


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Reflex said:


> Atenção a uma questão... nós apagámos a maioria dos threads do Café não porque fomos impostos a isso, mas porque acabámos por concordar que de facto, 1500 threads no Café eram demais, quando a maioria hoje em dia não era consultada. Se por 1 lado tivemos graves problemas nos ultimos tempos porque o SSC não conseguia comportar o volume de coisas que em si encerrava, por outro lado termos threads sem utilidade acumulados, pareceu pouco lógico e coerente. Não se pode apenas cruzar os braços e dizer "ah o SSC 'tá lento?? então o Jan que resolva!" Pessoalmente confesso que até agora nunca me tinha passado pela cabeça fazer esta limpeza, mas ao sermos para isto alertados até acabei por me sentir 1 pouco displicente ao não ter pensado nisto antes.
> Porém, parece-me que talvez o mobil para que isto tenha sido feito não tenha sido o melhor e por certo que estaremos já preparados e atentos para situações destas no futuro!


Bem... por um lado acho bom apagarem certos threads que não fazem falta... nomeadamente os com mais de 500 posts... mas outros que também não interessam também.

Agora se por outro lado há pressões para apagarmos?? qual é a cena.... não estou mesmo a entender?? diziam que só apagavam os threads se metessem o forum portugues cá fora em vez do forum frances!


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

não deviam era se calhar meter nenhuns ca fora, são foruns da Europa devem estar na Europa, estarem fora secalhar tb sobrecarrega o servidor.


----------



## daniel322 (Mar 3, 2006)

Arpels said:


> se poe em risco o servidor td bem, a titulo de curiosidade *tb foram retirados threads de outros foruns Europeus e mundiais?*


é esse o cerne da questão :yes: gostava de ver isto respondido


----------



## Reflex (Dec 18, 2004)

Disso não sei, mas o John está a tratar disso!


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

a resposta que recebi é que provavelmente serão apagados quando houver uma "poda" geral no SSC...no dia de são nunca à tarde portanto...

aparentemente o facto de "falarmos demais" quando nem sequer temos "projectos dignos de nota" em portugal, ie, torres com mais de 200m de altura, incomoda muita gente. já propus o encerramento do forum portugues junto das "autoridades".


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

:sly:


----------



## Pelha (Aug 16, 2006)

JohnnyMass said:


> a resposta que recebi é que provavelmente serão apagados quando houver uma "poda" geral no SSC...no dia de são nunca à tarde portanto...
> 
> aparentemente o facto de "falarmos demais" quando nem sequer temos "projectos dignos de nota" em portugal, ie, torres com mais de 200m de altura, incomoda muita gente. *já propus o encerramento do forum portugues junto das "autoridades".*


Estas a falar a sério? hno:


----------



## TeKnO_Lx (Oct 19, 2004)

acabem com a chaça (começando por alguns mods) e com a mal educação de alguns users e fica logo melhor...


----------



## dvfer (Apr 12, 2007)

TeKnO_Lx said:


> acabem com a chaça (começando por alguns mods) e com a mal educação de alguns users e fica logo melhor...


sim, pq tu tens tb mostrado uma "boa educação"...tens, tens...:|


----------



## OPO.RVK (Aug 2, 2007)

Curioso este thread.

Na minha opiniao, parece me q até está bastante interessante o Fórum Portugues.

Já acompanho o SCC desde os inicios de 2006 e comecei a escrever( timidez pura) há pouco tempo.
Parece me q além da entrada de novos membros, q mostra a a atractividade do Fórum, penso q aparte um ou outro exagero , estamos todos num espaco privilegiado.

Além das seccoes de projectos, ( q nem sempre é possivel arranjar mais- país pequeno), á de infra-estruturas( com a colaboracao de gente mt bem informada, o q dá para saber umas coisas novas, as fotos, algumas delas excelentes, tenho q admitir q a seccao Café tem me atraído.

O facto de termos esta seccao, faz-nos ser uns tipos cheios de sorte.
Pensem bem, quantas sitios de facil acesso é q voces tém onde podem dar a vossa opiniao, nos mais variados assuntos e ter alguém q pense de maneira contrária, desafiando as nossas verdades absolutas.

Isto é discussao saudavel e interessante.
Para ter gajos a dizer q sim a tudo o q dizemos e a pensar da mesma maneira q nós, mais vale ir pescar, pois ao menos os peixes nao contrariam.

Continuemos entao a falar, a por-nos em causa uns aos outros e sempre atentos ao q se passa neste país.

Saudacoes


----------



## jose.a (Sep 6, 2007)

dvfer said:


> sim, pq tu tens tb mostrado uma "boa educação"...tens, tens...:|


Toda a gente se excede de vez em quando ... Para isso é que existem os moderadores ...


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

não tinho lido esse comentário do herrmando :uh: mas nada me espanta, de inicio ainda me espantei porque pareceu mais inteligente k a média mas depois percebi que era tão infantil quanto alguns outros e k é uma das figuras k mais tem contribuido para o afastamento do outros foristas, pena porque ainda fez uns threads bem interessantes, excessos é uma coisa normal mas ha casos aqui em k excesso é já tão vulgar k me interrogo se as pessoas tem cabecinha para medir o k fazem ou sem ter de ser os mods a tomar medidas por elas.


----------



## pedrodepinto (Nov 11, 2006)

A meu ver, o fórum está practicamente igual ao que era quando comecei a partcipar, ainda que alguns users se tenham afastado... Na segunda metade no ano passado, a participação cresceu bastante - ou se preferirem o número de membros - e desde lá mensalmente integram o nosso grupo outras e interessantes pessoas kay:! Não nos leva a lado absolutamente nenhum ter sentimentos nostálgicos e dizer que já foi mais interessante do que agora... Se todos participarmos correctamente, nada de mal teremos a apontar ao SSC !


----------



## mynuster (Aug 2, 2006)

confesso que tb tenho saudades dos primeiros tempos em que vim pra cá.. em que o Daniel_portugal, o Reflex, o Pelha, o Filipe Golias entre outros que estavam sempre a postar.. sempre com um optimo ambiente o forum .. actualmente já nao é a mesma coisa claro.. mas venho cá à mesma sempre que posso e continuarei a vir


----------



## Ondas (Jun 9, 2007)

Bem, eu só ando cá uns meses, mas antes de me registar via threads do ano passado e (pareceu-me) que naquela altura havia mais participação


----------



## pedrodepinto (Nov 11, 2006)

mynuster said:


> mas venho cá à mesma sempre que posso e continuarei a vir


Também eu ! Espero que o Pelha siga o nosso «exemplo» !


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Eu concordo, o fórum está a morrer, e a culpa na minha opinião são os threads das guerrinhas k ultimamente têm inundado o fórum, normalmente com os mesmos users envolvidos.


----------



## O Prof Godin (Sep 8, 2006)

…café a mais e threads de fotos a menos…


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

O Fórum Portugues tá sempre a morrer ... voces são mesmo pessimistas... não há-de o povo portugues tar sempre de cabeça em baixo.... 

é como tudo na vida... tem altos e baixos e tem alturas iguais a outras antes... 

o fórum está normal...


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

não está a morrer mas cada vez menos me apetece perder em média dois dias para fazer um thread para depois ter meia dúzia de comentários "boas fotos" e tal... agradeço os cumprimentos mas as minhas esperanças de se gerar uma boa discussão saem goradas...

não compreendo, só como exemplo, como é que não se gerou discussão no meu thread da catedral de colónia, podia ter dado azo a uma discussão sobre o gótico, etc etc...

mas a chacha do café e as conversas da pila estão sempre cheias de gente e em pouco tempo facilmente um thread de merda, desculpem a sinceridade, chega às centenas de posts...

dantes também se chachava muito mas também se discutia e opinava bastante. que saudades do fórum que conheci quando entrei.


----------



## fred_mendonca (Nov 11, 2005)

João, tens de ver que muitos de nós temos conhecimentos muito superficiais sobre arquitectura. Eu falo por mim, sou apenas um entusiasta!


----------



## Ondas (Jun 9, 2007)

^^ Já somos dois


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

JohnnyMass said:


> não está a morrer mas cada vez menos me apetece perder em média dois dias para fazer um thread para depois ter meia dúzia de comentários "boas fotos" e tal... agradeço os cumprimentos mas as minhas esperanças de se gerar uma boa discussão saem goradas...
> 
> não compreendo, só como exemplo, como é que não se gerou discussão no meu thread da catedral de colónia, podia ter dado azo a uma discussão sobre o gótico, etc etc...
> 
> ...


por falar na catedral de Colonia, cade as igrejas Romanicas  logico k nem todos tem conhecimentos mas ha uma camadinha de pessoas k não faz mais nada excepto CAFE e guerrinhas.


----------



## Ondas (Jun 9, 2007)

JohnnyMass said:


> não está a morrer mas cada vez menos me apetece *perder em média dois dias para fazer um thread para depois ter meia dúzia de comentários "boas fotos" e tal... agradeço os cumprimentos mas as minhas esperanças de se gerar uma boa discussão saem goradas...*
> 
> não compreendo, só como exemplo, como é que não se gerou discussão no meu thread da catedral de colónia, podia ter dado azo a uma discussão sobre o gótico, etc etc...
> 
> ...


Ora aí está uma grande verdade 

Eu ando sempre a vaguear pelo forum e tento participar o máximo possível, é pena é que sejam mais as pessoas que participam nos threads no café do que no resto


----------



## pedrodepinto (Nov 11, 2006)

Ondas said:


> Eu ando sempre a vaguear pelo forum e tento participar o máximo possível, é pena é que sejam mais as pessoas que participam nos threads no café do que no resto


Quase nunca frequento o Café ...


----------



## jose.a (Sep 6, 2007)

pedrodepinto said:


> Quase nunca frequento o Café ...


Eu tou la sempre :colgate:


----------



## Phobos (Sep 14, 2003)

Eu vejo o fórum todos os dias quase mas confesso que não tenho mais o mesmo entusiasmo que tinha antes.Não sei se é tal como o JM disse que o nivel das discussões anda muito superficial,ou se nós que somos da geração antiga é que estamos um bocado fartos de vir cá.Talvez o fórum precise de sangue novo,de pessoas que ainda tenham aquele vicio de recém-chegados sei lá...


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

pois calma cas declarações :XXXX :lol:


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

toumapassare!!!!:bash: fónix, post sim post não dá-me um database error! :rant:


----------



## Reflex (Dec 18, 2004)

^^ same here!


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Pelo menos os posts saem rapido :lol:


----------



## rpc08 (Mar 28, 2008)

Fui o único que não conseguiu aceder ao forum nas últimas horas? hno:


----------



## Ondas (Jun 9, 2007)

Não :bash:


----------



## rpc08 (Mar 28, 2008)

Começa a ser demais...:bash:


----------



## Ondas (Jun 9, 2007)

Excelente, voltou o problema de ser o "único" forumer online e de não se actualizar os novos posts! :| :sly: :gaah: :bash: :no: :rant:


----------



## daniel322 (Mar 3, 2006)

o SSC tem andado exageradamente lento.. ou é só a mim?..


----------



## rpc08 (Mar 28, 2008)

Não; hoje o forum está efectivamente (outra vez) mais lento...


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Está a loucura :bash:


----------



## tcpor (Mar 29, 2007)

Hoje, só consegui entrar às 17h50 no fórum... Isto está muito mal! :bash:


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

E continua :lol:


----------



## rpc08 (Mar 28, 2008)

^^

...Até quando?


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Já está bom :yes:


----------



## pauloluso (Oct 10, 2007)

Daniel_Portugal said:


> o facto de ter havido o problema ajudou... o facto do pessoal estar de ferias tambem ajuda... mas ainda ha outro pormenor.. neste forum ja se mostrou muita coisa... ja se discutiram muitas opinioes... alturas tantas eh sempre a mesma coisa.. e ha cada vez menos pra mostrar... eh claro k sempre se pode mostrar mais uma terriola daqui.. mais uma igrejasita dali.. but :|


Acabei de rever este thread e fiquei admirado por este comentario.
Em 2006, já não havia nada para postar de interessante:bash: 
Os melhores threads apareceram depois. Ainda nem havia um sobre o Montijo:colgate:


----------



## Pelha (Aug 16, 2006)

pedrodepinto said:


> Também eu ! Espero que o Pelha siga o nosso «exemplo» !


:lol: :cheers:


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

esta semana tem andado de facto um bocado parado, mas vou meter as culpas nas semanas da queima pelo país fora para o sucedido!


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Tem andado parado por causa das enormes paragens que todo o fórum tem tido.


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

teve montes de tempo off o SSC :dunno:


----------



## daniel322 (Mar 3, 2006)

Barragon said:


> Já está bom :yes:


tá nada!! :bash: já me desapareceram 3 posts!! :gaah: e li um do prof_godin que entretanto já desapareceu.. :bash:


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Agora está melhor que à tarde :lol:


----------



## daniel322 (Mar 3, 2006)

..não estive cá de tarde.. :dunno: suponho que tenha estado em baixo :lol:


----------



## daniel322 (Mar 3, 2006)

mais um que desapareceu.. hno: acho que o problema é do "Post quick reply".. de qq maneira a partir de agora copio o post para a memoria antes de clicar "submit reply" :lol:


----------



## Mateus_ (Feb 12, 2007)

Volta e meia esta o SSC off, não ajuda nada!


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

:lol: agora já está melhor


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

acho que o forum está caótico e fragmentado. E, demasiados sítios para escrever. Para que a divisão magestic e café, uma redundância flagrante e uma péssima ideia. Se há problema com spam, cortam-se e fecham-se as threads do spam e acabou, isto sem cortar as conversas que sejam interessantes, mesmo que tenham grande fricção.

Esta parte do forum, tb não se justica, visto que saiu do euroscrapers e existe cafee e urbanismo (geral).


----------



## pauloluso (Oct 10, 2007)

PedroGabriel said:


> Esta parte do forum, tb não se justica, visto que saiu do euroscrapers e existe cafee e urbanismo (geral).


E percebem português?hno:


----------



## Ennis (Apr 26, 2007)

> O Fórum está a morrer.


Està mesmo... :bash:


----------



## thoga31 (Dec 22, 2007)

O Fórum, a meu ver, está um pouco desorganizado. Já melhorou cm a ideia das regiões... mas o Café n necessita do Majestic... e metem-se threads ond n s devia por... por exemplo, threads sobre cidades na HomePage... deviam estar era em Urbanismo...! Parte do problema é dos forumers... é só uma questão de se ver bem ond meter os threads e isto organizar-se-á. Outra grande parte do problema é a pouca assiduidade dos forumers... são sempre os mesmos a postar... nao se vêem quase nunca os restantes...:bash:
De resto, viva o nosso Fórum! (ond tao as bejecas? :cheers::nuts


----------



## Ondas (Jun 9, 2007)

Penso que a pior altura é no Verão, o fórum parece um deserto :lol:

Mesmo assim o fórum tem vindo a melhorar kay:


----------



## tuga14 (Jul 26, 2006)

thoga31 said:


> O Fórum, a meu ver, está um pouco desorganizado. Já melhorou cm a ideia das regiões... mas o Café n necessita do Majestic... e metem-se threads ond n s devia por... por exemplo, threads sobre cidades na HomePage... deviam estar era em Urbanismo...! Parte do problema é dos forumers... é só uma questão de se ver bem ond meter os threads e isto organizar-se-á. Outra grande parte do problema é a pouca assiduidade dos forumers... são sempre os mesmos a postar... nao se vêem quase nunca os restantes...:bash:
> De resto, viva o nosso Fórum! (ond tao as bejecas? :cheers::nuts


Ó Thoga mas isso dos forumeres é relativo, nem todos têm a disponibilidade de vir sempre aqui né? Por razoes de motivos maiores ou assim
E acerca do Majestic é vital para o Café, pois aí é onde se colocam os threads serios tais como noticias e afins Enquanto que o Café é pura chacha, no entanto, é preciso separar esses dois tipos de threads:cheers1:


----------



## thoga31 (Dec 22, 2007)

^^ Tá bem, Miguel, mas mesmo assim... Não sei bem... n m queixo dos forumers... mas agr do Majestic... Já é uma divisão a mais, penso...


----------



## Mrs Brightside (Nov 12, 2007)

Cá tou eu pra picar o ponto!:banana: Pa eu até costumo vir cá quase todos os dias só que não participo, sou só voyeur :colgate: É que isto com exames e frequências é mais difícil para se ser mais assíduo e ficar mais tempo...

E sobre essa divisão tb acho isso do magestic e café um pouco desnecessário, aliás a primeira vez que vi pensei que fosse temporário, nem tinha associado ao café do Porto :nuts:


----------



## Ondas (Jun 9, 2007)

Isto hoje está mesmo MORTO! :lol:


----------



## rpc08 (Mar 28, 2008)

Há dias assim...mas após um período de um ou dois meses em que o forum esteve louco - houve muita gente a entrar e houve muita animação (talvez pela entrada da Lissabona e da Susana ) - o fórum está agora mais calmo e mais normal...até já voltaram as discussões :lol:
Também houve a parte dos problemas do servidor que não ajudaram em nada...


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Eu não estive cá :nocrook:


----------



## [Smeagol] (Dec 22, 2003)

Eu sou do tempo em que era-mos só uns 10... 

não sejam tão pessimistas, acreditem o fórum nunca esteve tão bom kay:


----------



## daniel322 (Mar 3, 2006)

[Smeagol] said:


> acreditem o fórum nunca esteve tão bom kay:


já esteve melhor.. na altura em que isto era praticamente um grupo de amigos.. e ainda eu só apanhei a "parte final"..


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

como a morrer?:? numca teve tantos guests :dunno: bons tempos Daniel kay:


----------



## Puto (Jan 4, 2004)

Ya.. houve uma altura em que isto era practicamente um grupo de amigos, era sempre uma animação pegada!  

Mas actualmente tirando o facto da animação e convívio já não serem os mesmos, o fórum está bom, bem organizado, com muitos tópicos interessantes, muitos users e muitos visitantes. Não me parece que isso seja mau.


----------



## maracujá (Feb 26, 2008)

Viva pessoal!

Eu costumo visitar regularmente mais 2 ou 3 fóruns além deste, e sempre que consulto esses fóruns, escolho a opção "Ver novos posts" ou "New Posts". Acontece que como tenho pouco tempo, só me interessa ver os novos posts do fórum português aqui no SkyscraperCity. Sabem se há alguma maneira de filtrar a pesquisa por forma a só ver os novos posts do fórum português?


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Só no fórum português não dá... dá de todo o SSC. (tens 1000 novos posts a cada minuto :nuts: )

De qualquer forma basta veres os threads que estão a negrito.


----------



## maracujá (Feb 26, 2008)

Barragon said:


> Só no fórum português não dá... dá de todo o SSC. (tens 1000 novos posts a cada minuto :nuts: )
> 
> De qualquer forma basta veres os threads que estão a negrito.


De qualquer forma, obrigado pela resposta


----------



## pedrodepinto (Nov 11, 2006)

...e muita parvoíce também...


----------



## Tom_Lisboa (Jul 6, 2007)

O forun quando eu entrei era muito mais dinamico, havia novos projectos toda a semana, discuções com muito sentido. Hj em dia as pessoas (inclusive eu) dao mais valor a defender sua cidade, e tar aqui a flar baboseiras toda a hora. Tenho q admitir, nao entrava no foruma a algumas semanas, se nao meses, isto aki ta TAO parado, poucos forumers, pouca discução pertinente, poucos threads (bons). ta uma verdadeira B*STA


O dia q pararmos de qrer flar bem das nossas cidades o dia inteiro, este forum vai pra frente. E nao flo soh das pessoas do porto (como alguns devem estar pensando) flo de TODOS.


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

:dunno:


----------



## daniel322 (Mar 3, 2006)

Tom_Lisboa said:


> O dia q pararmos de qrer flar bem das nossas cidades o dia inteiro, este forum vai pra frente.


..vou começar a falar mal da minha cidade.. e das cidades vizinhas, já agora.. :hahano:


----------



## Tom_Lisboa (Jul 6, 2007)

Digo, SÓ falar bem e por as nossas cidades ACIMA DO BEM E DO MAL.


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

eu ja abri um topico de noticias e eventos como de outras cidades no majestic, mas diferente claro. toing. :lol:


----------



## poiman (Apr 23, 2006)

eu não participo mais no fórum, porque o principal motivo que me trás ao site são mesmo os arranha-céus e como em Portugal não há nenhum a minha participação vê-se um bocado limitada, tanto que passo mais tempo nas secções internacionais do que no fórum português propriamente dito.


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Não gostaste daqueles da pontinha ?


----------



## daniel322 (Mar 3, 2006)

tá nada a morrer.. tá é a ficar famoso 



> *Fotos antigas de cidades*
> Alguem sabe onde posso pesquisar isto?
> Já dei algumas voltas e não encontro grande coisa.
> Principalmente de Coimbra





> olha aqui:
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?referrerid=39159&t=368636
> 
> ...





> Bem... tive a deliciar-me a ver fotos do Porto...
> esse skyscrapercity.com é mtmt bom.. não conhecia...
> 
> Só é pena é ser muito pesado para o computador.. têm mais de 50MB de fotos so na primeira página... :S


http://forum.autohoje.com/showthread.php?t=12945

pois.. nós não brincamos em serviço :lol:


----------



## Ennis (Apr 26, 2007)

Barragon said:


> Não gostaste daqueles da pontinha ?


:hilarious


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Fantástico daniel :lol:

Muito pesado... a culpa é tua


----------



## Rodalvesdepaula (Apr 14, 2008)

Fórum português morrendo? Não acho... Ainda mais depois da chegada de alguns estrangeiros, o fórum até que ficou animado.


----------



## Sky11 (Feb 27, 2006)

^^É isso ai meu irmão!


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

hoje tá td marado outra vez :| os posts não estão lá quando se retorna ao mesmo thread...:nuts:....


----------



## pauloluso (Oct 10, 2007)

maracujá said:


> De qualquer forma, obrigado pela resposta


Podes é subscrever os threads que te interessam(Menu "Thread Tools" e depois clicas no "Subscribe to this thread" e depois aparece uma lista dos que tiveram actualização recente clicando no link "User CP" no teu lado esquerdo.
Se quiseres ver todos os que subscreveste, no teu lado direito, tens no menu Quicklinks, o link "Subscribed threads".


----------



## tcpor (Mar 29, 2007)

Hoje, o fórum esteve (mais uma vez) em baixo.

Mas, agora, parece-me que voltou ao normal... Vamos ver por quanto tempo. :|


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Já voltou ao normal


----------



## daniel322 (Mar 3, 2006)

Barragon said:


> Já voltou ao normal


o que vale é que és um optimista 



Barragon said:


> Tenham calma :bash:





Barragon said:


> :lol: agora já está melhor





Barragon said:


> Penso que está melhor sim :yes:





Barragon said:


> Pelo menos os posts saem rapido :lol:





Barragon said:


> Agora está melhor que à tarde :lol:


:lol:


----------



## tcpor (Mar 29, 2007)

^^ :hilarious

Dani, não sejas assim! :lol:


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

A vida tem que ser vivida assim ..


----------



## tcpor (Mar 29, 2007)

Hoje, não está mal... está péssimo! :gaah:


----------



## daniel322 (Mar 3, 2006)

tcpor said:


> Hoje, não está mal... está péssimo! :gaah:


já tu.. por outro lado.. és um pessimista..


tcpor said:


> Desde meados da semana passada que isto tem andado insuportável! hno:





tcpor said:


> Hoje, o fórum esteve (mais uma vez) em baixo.
> 
> Mas, agora, parece-me que voltou ao normal... Vamos ver por quanto tempo. :|





tcpor said:


> (é melhor estar calado, se não ainda me ouvem e voltam os problemas...)


 :lol:


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

tu mais os rebuscados Daniel :hilarious


----------



## tcpor (Mar 29, 2007)

É... é de quem não tem mais nada para fazer. :rofl:

Mas, em suma... o que eu disse é verdade! :gaah:


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Não tem os views agora :bash: mas está rapidíssimo


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

os views foram temporariamente retirados porque consumiam muito espaço do servidor... já fui fazer queixa à administração! queremos os views de volta!:yes:


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Mas acredito que isto ficava lento por isso.


----------



## CS-TOA (Jun 19, 2004)

E o fórum actualizar os posts?! LOL Há threads já com 4 páginas que continuam a aparecer com 2 na página principal..


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

:lol: já está :lol:


----------



## rpc08 (Mar 28, 2008)

Daqui a pouco também eu serei catalogado de pessimista lol, mas isto hoje ao longo do dia tem estado demais!:bash:

Ás vezes não dá, outras tá leeeeeennto...e agora nem os posts actualiza!

De que serviu retirar os views se a melhoria é praticamente nula?


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

^^ Não sei se os views consumiam muita gasolina :lol:


----------



## Ricardo Jorge (Jul 7, 2005)

Um fórum destes... mundial... é um monstro de queries e queues, nem com um mainframe vai lá.

Acho que a solução passa por arranjar servidores nacionais para subfóruns maiores, como o de Portugal...

Seria uma diferença da noite para o dia. Pensem nisso


----------



## Lissabona (Feb 24, 2008)

isto hj tá um nojo! :bash:bash:


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

tá bera, pára a toda a hora, aparecem letras estranhas, os posts são respondidos mas perece k não estivemos lá etc :bash:


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

A ver se a situação melhora :yes: assim é difícil para o vício


----------



## rpc08 (Mar 28, 2008)

Isto anda impossível...desaparecem posts, mudam-nos de página, está sempre a aparecer "No thread specified"...:bash::bash::bash:


----------



## A_Voz_Da_Figueira (Oct 10, 2008)

:lol:


----------



## MPC_PT (Apr 29, 2008)

Bem-Vindo :cheers:


----------



## Lissabona (Feb 24, 2008)

=D Bem-vindo :cheers1:


----------



## rpc08 (Mar 28, 2008)

Apresentação original  Bem-vindo! :cheers:


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Bem vindo pá :cheers1:


----------



## Fábio_Braga (Sep 7, 2008)

mais um forumer "divertido" va... :lol: bem-vindo


----------



## Luís Raposo Alves (Oct 25, 2008)

aguapura said:


> Boas pessoal!
> Apresento-me. É apenas para dizer que se estão para morrer eu estou para nascer!!!
> Já andei para aqui a "espiolhar". Conheci-vos por Angola mas estou no mundo. Ah! Só para informar que me agradou e vou participar.
> 
> ...


Olá, eu sou o LRA....


----------



## DaniFR (Sep 2, 2008)

aguapura said:


> Boas pessoal!
> Apresento-me. É apenas para dizer que se estão para morrer eu estou para nascer!!!
> Já andei para aqui a "espiolhar". Conheci-vos por Angola mas estou no mundo. Ah! Só para informar que me agradou e vou participar.
> 
> ...


Bem vindo, caro conterrâneo.


----------



## A_Voz_Da_Figueira (Oct 10, 2008)

foje enquanto podes. depois não digas que as consultas psiquiátricas são muito caras.


----------



## Lampiao2000 (Feb 18, 2008)

Bem-vindo!!! Eu fui!


----------



## Sky11 (Feb 27, 2006)

:horse: Ya, ganda cú!


----------



## DinamiT (Jan 3, 2009)

Eu também não sou a pessoa mais experiente para te dar as boas-vindas... Visto que só tou cá há +/- 1 semana 
Mas, por mim es bem recebido ^^

Bem-vindo ao nosso bairro !


----------



## DinamiT (Jan 3, 2009)

Não queria meter o icone das setinhas xD

^^ -> ^.^


----------



## Império-CostaAzul (Sep 20, 2008)

Bem vindo ao forum


----------



## TeKnO_Lx (Oct 19, 2004)

eu diria mais que está enterrado


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

:lol: onde é que o enterraste?


----------



## rpc08 (Mar 28, 2008)

^^O fórum já estava a morrer em 2006 - é normal que tenha morrido poucos meses depois. Claro que não iam aguardar dois anos para o enterrar :lol:


----------



## Fábio_Braga (Sep 7, 2008)

:rofl:


----------



## alentejolover (Jun 26, 2007)

É um dos melhores foruns do mundo...:banana:


----------



## tcpor (Mar 29, 2007)

Não é com os posts mas com o fórum em si...

Entre ontem e hoje já recebi mais de 400 e-mails de Reply do Fórum! Já retirei todas as subscrições, de manhã, e continuo a receber os e-mails! Nunca me tinha acontecido tal coisa!

>down::rant::bleep:


----------



## _Rick_ (Nov 3, 2007)

Ricardo Jorge said:


> Terá a ver com alguma incompatibilidade com o Firefox? Se bem que no IE também acontece, embora menos.


Nope. Eu uso o Firefox e nunca tive qualquer problema de login


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

ás veses acontece-me aqui, ponho a password e népia, volto mais tarde :|


----------



## Sky11 (Feb 27, 2006)

^^tásse bem portanto. alguém há-de arranjar!


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

578? E tu marraste 578 vezes até conseguir? Bem... não interessa o número de posts do Arpels.... TU ÉS o mais viciado!


----------



## pauloluso (Oct 10, 2007)

Também me acontece muitas vezes ultimamente.
Com o firefox, acontece menos.


----------



## SR-71 (Dec 28, 2008)

_Rick_ said:


> Nope. Eu uso o Firefox e nunca tive qualquer problema de login


^^


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

Daniel_Portugal said:


> 578? E tu marraste 578 vezes até conseguir? Bem... não interessa o número de posts do Arpels.... TU ÉS o mais viciado!


lolololol eu a segunda desistia mesmo e voltava mais tarde.


----------



## Reflex (Dec 18, 2004)

Há muito que não me acontece nenhum problema desse tipo e uso invariavelmente o firefox...:dunno:


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

idem


----------



## tykho (Oct 18, 2004)

Agora tem estado normal, mas às vezes parece que é preciso arranjar uma vaga pra entrar :nuts:...qualquer dia é preciso cunha :lol:


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

lol


----------



## Sky11 (Feb 27, 2006)

tykho said:


> ...qualquer dia é preciso cunha :lol:


Bolas! A sério? Mas para entrar ou para ser Mod?


----------



## tykho (Oct 18, 2004)

Sky11 said:


> Bolas! *A sério*? Mas para entrar ou para ser Mod?


Não, mas da maneira que isto estava à uns dias atrás em que era preciso fazer login pra aí umas 500x..bem se continuar igual, não tarda muito


----------



## Sky11 (Feb 27, 2006)

^^Ah ok... como falaste em cunhas....
Esclarecido.


----------



## NewTomorrow (Dec 12, 2007)

aquem diga que eu ja sou Moderador :lol::lol::lol:

se quiseres posso te ajudar :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## pauloluso (Oct 10, 2007)

NewTomorrow said:


> aquem diga que eu ja sou Moderador :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> se quiseres posso te ajudar :lol::lol::lol:


Pelo menos em quantidade de posts, já estás quase.:rofl:


----------



## NewTomorrow (Dec 12, 2007)

pauloluso said:


> Pelo menos em quantidade de posts, já estás quase.:rofl:


achas nem o Barragon que ´e o gajo em todo o Skyscrapercity que tem mais post chegou , eu ´e que vou chegar ?

Ou sera que o Barragon ja ´e e poucos sabem :cheers:

Eu nao quero ser , quero ter alguem de confiança no Cargo

e esse alguem ´e o Professor Godin


----------



## pauloluso (Oct 10, 2007)

Estava a brincar.:lol:


----------



## DinamiT (Jan 3, 2009)

Eu demorei até o registo ficar validado... Mas desde então o login fica memorizado e nunca mais tive de o fazer ^^

O Unico problema é o do "Server 500 error"

e ter que fazer refresh's e depois fico com double posts :/


----------



## Naoum (Mar 25, 2009)

A_Voz_Da_Figueira said:


> claro que a minha presença foi o melhor que aconteceu desde que o SSC apareceu.:lol:


A minha tb :baeh3:


----------



## Miguel_Arq (Aug 6, 2008)

Lino said:


> Mais um conimbricense... :banana: Bem-vindo!


O aguapura desistiu ao 3º post! :lol:


----------



## Luís Raposo Alves (Oct 25, 2008)

pois, bem fez ele...


----------



## Miguel_Arq (Aug 6, 2008)

Luís Raposo Alves said:


> pois, bem fez ele...


Realmente...


----------



## Lampiao2000 (Feb 18, 2008)

Eu ainda ando por aqui, mas nas últimas....






















































pelo menos neste PC!  Ele está cada vez mais lento, só me anda a dar problemas. Aquando do virus no SCC, pelo sim pelo não, fiz backups de tudo o que tinha no PC. Agora tenho o disco limpinho, e assim pelo menos para a net já dá para navegar. Já encomendei um novo, próxima semana já o tenho. Por isso, só quando o tiver é que posso recomeçar a postar as fotos nos threads que estão incompletos.


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

aguardaremos pacientemente!


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

bem me pareceu estranho não termos visto mais fotos tuas lampiao


----------



## Reflex (Dec 18, 2004)

Também tens direito a umas férias... ainda que forçadas!

kay:


----------



## Ondas (Jun 9, 2007)

Isto no Verão é uma pasmaceira... :sleepy:

(Reparei agora que fiz este mês 2 anos de SSC :banana


----------



## Lampiao2000 (Feb 18, 2008)

Não tinha visto as vossas palavras, obrigado 

É mesmo Ondas, o pessoal vai de férias e poucos ficam cá. Mais 6 dias de trabalho e depois, férias!!!!


----------



## Miguel_Arq (Aug 6, 2008)

Lampiao2000 said:


> Não tinha visto as vossas palavras, obrigado
> 
> É mesmo Ondas, o pessoal vai de férias e poucos ficam cá. Mais 6 dias de trabalho e depois, férias!!!!


... Então umas boas férias para ti!


E não esqueças de levar a maquina fotografica!


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Eu também vou


----------



## Miguel_Arq (Aug 6, 2008)

Barragon said:


> Eu também vou


Boas férias, Barra.
Se vieres para o Minho, avisa! kay:


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Não sei ainda, mas queria ir pelo menos ao Porto.


----------



## pedrodepinto (Nov 11, 2006)

Boas férias a todos :banana:!


----------



## Miguel_Arq (Aug 6, 2008)

Barragon said:


> Não sei ainda, mas queria ir pelo menos ao Porto.


OK! Então até um dia destes no Porto!


----------



## daniel322 (Mar 3, 2006)

..então mas afinal quando é o fórum morre?..


----------



## Mad_max2 (Jun 7, 2008)

se morrer já teêm aqui um novinho em folha onde eu sou o Manager 

Transportes Logistica Regiões

http://tranporteslogreg.forums-free.com/


----------



## pedrodepinto (Nov 11, 2006)

Já faltou mais :lol:!


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

daniel322 said:


> ..então mas afinal quando é o fórum morre?..


jámé!


----------



## daniel322 (Mar 3, 2006)

JohnnyMass said:


> jámé!


então este thread é todo spam


----------



## mynuster (Aug 2, 2006)

:lol:


----------



## Gwo Loo Waan (Feb 17, 2009)

daniel322 said:


> então este thread é todo spam


Não, é um aviso à navegação, ... , ou devo dizer ... moderação!?!


----------



## Bluesence (Apr 29, 2006)

O forum está a dar as útlimas.
É hora de ponta e parece que só estou cá eu.


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

:lol: isso é porque n vais aos threads todos :lol:


----------



## Bluesence (Apr 29, 2006)

Isto está a dar as últimas barra


----------



## RPMT22 (Jun 6, 2009)

Bluesence said:


> O forum está a dar as útlimas.
> É hora de ponta e parece que só estou cá eu.


Membros e threads ... não faltam ... 
Porque é que o fórum está a morrer ??


----------



## Aka (Jan 2, 2006)

Chegou a altura em que as fotos já mostraram a maior parte do país e não há construções por aí além que mexam com o imaginário das pessoas.

Mas, também posso dizer que as divisões criadas no fórum afastaram as pessoas de muitos threads. Antes todos abriam tudo, agora nem tanto.


----------



## Miguel Correia (Jan 3, 2010)

Bluesence said:


> O forum está a dar as útlimas.
> É hora de ponta e parece que só estou cá eu.


do Algarve é provavel que haja poucos...


----------



## rcalmeida (Jun 23, 2009)

Aka said:


> Chegou a altura em que as fotos já mostraram a maior parte do país e não há construções por aí além que mexam com o imaginário das pessoas.
> 
> Mas, também posso dizer que as divisões criadas no fórum afastaram as pessoas de muitos threads. Antes todos abriam tudo, agora nem tanto.


concordo :yes: as fotos já representam praticamente o país inteiro e há poucos projectos novos...
até o café está a ir abaixo...


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

idem... nunca vi isto tão parado como agora... até no verão isto tem mais movimento!:lol:


----------



## Miguel_Arq (Aug 6, 2008)

JohnnyMass said:


> idem... nunca vi isto tão parado como agora... até no verão isto tem mais movimento!:lol:


Têm que começar a dar rebuçados a quem puder mais posts por semana! :lol:


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

O thread do pinto da Costa está sempre a bombar :lol:

Vocês não vêm os gráficos? o fórum tem tido mais gente e tudo :lol:


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

ter mais gente não significa que tenha mais participação.


----------



## rcalmeida (Jun 23, 2009)

Miguel_Arq said:


> Têm que começar a dar rebuçados a quem puder mais posts por semana! :lol:


O Barra enche logo um frasco...


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

calem-se e postem :lol:


----------



## Miguel_Arq (Aug 6, 2008)

Barragon said:


> calem-se e postem :lol:


Barra. não se fala com a boca cheia...
de rebuçados. :lol:


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

O Barra só gosta dos rebuçados Dr. Bayer :lol:.


----------



## Miguel_Arq (Aug 6, 2008)

PortoNuts said:


> O Barra só gosta dos rebuçados Dr. Bayer :lol:.



Da idade da pré-história mas são bem bons!


----------



## Sky11 (Feb 27, 2006)

Mas que raio de conversa que para aqui vai.....


Nós (eu e a moya) só podemos pedir desculpa pois está mais que provado que a nossa e-relation contribuiu em 74% para a morte deste fórum. 

LRA já assumiu a sua quota-parte (25%).

Agora era importante que se assumisse o responsável pelo 1% que falta aqui. E ainda não vi uma palavra dele neste sentido.


----------



## Ricardo_PT (Feb 21, 2009)

Posso ser eu?


----------



## 51-51-HT (Jan 9, 2010)

como são seleccionados os moderadores???

por votação, melhor média ou outro tipo de metodo???


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Através de quantidades de fruta oferecidas ao administrador.


----------



## Tom_Lisboa (Jul 6, 2007)

^^

Faz sentido :lol:


----------



## pedrodepinto (Nov 11, 2006)

O que vai para aqui :lol:!


----------



## vinc7e (Jan 27, 2009)

A brincar a brincar...


----------



## Ricardo_PT (Feb 21, 2009)

Barragon said:


> Através de quantidades de fruta oferecidas ao administrador.


Fruta de comer ou de dormir?


----------



## 51-51-HT (Jan 9, 2010)

Barragon said:


> Através de quantidades de fruta oferecidas ao administrador.


Não percebi a tua afirmação, mas adorava ser moderador um adm., para colocar isto nos eixos, pois já vi que este forum anda cheio de injustiças e maltrapilhos.


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

Ricardo_PT said:


> E os amigos dos moderadores, podem insultar que nada lhes acontece, VIVA A DEMOCRACIA!


ainda gostava de saber quem é que são os amigos dos moderadores pois os do Porto dizem que os amigos dos moderadores podem insultar que não lhes acontece nada e os de Lisboa dizem o mesmo...

como é? são todos amigos afinal?


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

51-51-HT said:


> Não percebi a tua afirmação, mas adorava ser moderador um adm., para colocar isto nos eixos, pois já vi que este forum anda cheio de injustiças e maltrapilhos.


é este e o outro onde também foste banido etc :lol:


----------



## Pelha (Aug 16, 2006)

Barragon said:


> Através de quantidades de fruta oferecidas ao administrador.


:hilarious


----------



## Ricardo_PT (Feb 21, 2009)

JohnnyMass said:


> ainda gostava de saber quem é que são os amigos dos moderadores pois os do Porto dizem que os amigos dos moderadores podem insultar que não lhes acontece nada e os de Lisboa dizem o mesmo...
> 
> como é? são todos amigos afinal?


Existem pessoas favorecidas no porto e em lisboa.


----------



## Vauban (May 23, 2005)

Boa noite. Tenho uma pregunta e nao sei onde colocá-la.. há algum fil sobre o barragem do Alqueva?


----------



## Vauban (May 23, 2005)

(fil = thread)


----------



## Ricardo_PT (Feb 21, 2009)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=189705
google it's your best friend


----------



## 51-51-HT (Jan 9, 2010)

Barragon said:


> é este e o outro onde também foste banido etc :lol:


what????


----------



## lmpanp (Jan 29, 2010)

No dia 31 de Agosto de 2006 o fred_mendonça abriu este thread…
como entretanto o fórum não morreu, não seria melhor mudar o titulo para "*O Fórum Sobreviveu!*":lol:
Sempre se passaram 3 anos e 5 meses!


----------



## RPMT22 (Jun 6, 2009)

lmpanp said:


> No dia 31 de Agosto de 2006 o fred_mendonça abriu este thread…
> como entretanto o fórum não morreu, não seria melhor mudar o titulo para "*O Fórum Sobreviveu!*":lol:
> Sempre se passaram 3 anos e 5 meses!


lol :lol: :lol:


----------



## vinc7e (Jan 27, 2009)

O fórum esta morto à muito tempo


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

^^Há.


----------



## 51-51-HT (Jan 9, 2010)

Andre_idol said:


> ^^Há.


desde que a moderação protege os amiguinhos de lisboa este forum anda moribundo e sem credebilidade.


----------



## vinc7e (Jan 27, 2009)

ãh


----------



## 51-51-HT (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## Ricardo_PT (Feb 21, 2009)

Tenho saudades tuas meu amor...


----------



## Xico205 (Mar 4, 2008)

O forum renasceu!

Aleluia! É Jesuis!:banana:


----------



## 51-51-HT (Jan 9, 2010)

Ricardo_PT said:


> Tenho saudades tuas meu amor...


Minhas ?????


----------



## Xico205 (Mar 4, 2008)

51-51-HT said:


> Minhas ?????


Alfredo! Não és tu?


----------



## 51-51-HT (Jan 9, 2010)

Xico205 said:


> Alfredo! Não és tu?


Andas a delirar ou esses nomes que andas atirar ao ar , são ex namoros teus???? :lol:


----------



## Xico205 (Mar 4, 2008)

Não, eu só andei com o Carlão.:banana:


----------



## 51-51-HT (Jan 9, 2010)

:lol:^^^^


----------



## Ricardo_PT (Feb 21, 2009)

51-51-HT said:


> Minhas ?????


Pensei que este tópico fosse referente à tua assinatura.


----------



## Xico205 (Mar 4, 2008)

HT-51-51 somos amigos?:banana:


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

^^se metes a matricula ao contrário pode não sair que tu esperas que saia


----------



## Xico205 (Mar 4, 2008)

Andre_idol said:


> ^^se metes a matricula ao contrário pode não sair que tu esperas que saia


Tava a ver pelo espelho.:nuts:


----------



## Lampiao2000 (Feb 18, 2008)

Bah.


----------



## brunomcf (Oct 21, 2009)

mas o forum ta a morrer ou nao? so me registei em outubro...lol


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

^^Todos nós estamos a morrer...

:lol: 
Agora a sério não te preocupes


----------



## Xico205 (Mar 4, 2008)

brunomcf said:


> mas o forum ta a morrer ou nao? so me registei em outubro...lol


Podes avaliar pelo que vais vendo. Os posts têm a data.


----------



## b4 (Dec 20, 2007)

O fórum português já esteve bem pior do que está neste momento, alguns utilizadores têm mantido a sua dinâmica. Posso dar exemplo do thread do metro de Lx. No ano passado, mesmo com um prolongamento muito importante, perto de ser inaugurado, o thread passava dias sem um post novo... Neste momento, há posts novos todos os dias :cheers:


----------



## vinc7e (Jan 27, 2009)

uauuuuu


----------



## b4 (Dec 20, 2007)

^^UAAAU :lol:


----------



## pauloluso (Oct 10, 2007)

thoga31 said:


> Sim, eu compreendo o teu ponto de vista. Mas cada um é um indivíduo. Eu não gosto de ver posts da guerra... E admito que desisto desses threads: por mais qualidade que tenha, a "contaminação" já vai em curso e o thread já está tão degradado que um post "de bem" lá metido no meio até passa despercebido...
> Tu já consegues ignorar melhor o lixo e comentas à mesma.
> 
> São dois pontos de vista.
> ...


Concordo.
Eu também não gosto de ver um thread a degenerar com guerrinhas e como sugeriste, prefiro abstrair-me e comentar o que acho útil.

Pois. Se a tua net não dá, é pena que tens por aqui threads melhores do que alguns sites turísticos.:lol:


----------



## thoga31 (Dec 22, 2007)

pauloluso said:


> Concordo.
> Eu também não gosto de ver um thread a degenerar com guerrinhas e como sugeriste, prefiro abstrair-me e comentar o que acho útil.
> 
> Pois. Se a tua net não dá, é pena que tens por aqui threads melhores do que alguns sites turísticos.:lol:


Espero em breve mudar de net (acho que vou ter finalmente rede fixa sem limites). Quando assim for, com certeza que irei visitar esses threads de boa qualidade 

Mas uma coisa é certa, no meu ponto de vista. Não nos podemos conformar com as guerras só porque existem noutros fóruns internacionais. :nono: O nosso espírito poderia ser "vamos ter um fórum o mais "limpo" possível, independentemente do que se passa nos fóruns internacionais". kay: Assim, seríamos "distinguidos" dos restantes fóruns por termos um com grande qualidade, de uma ponta à outra. De momento não somos mais que uns igualitários dos outros fóruns. hno:


----------



## Pelha (Aug 16, 2006)

Este fórum cheira a mofo.. Aonde é que anda o Daniel_Portugal, esse guru das noites animadas skyscrapelianas?

Saudades da velha guarda..


----------



## Lampiao2000 (Feb 18, 2008)

Da minha parte, sei que tenho participado menos, mas ando a preparar uma viagem que é já na próxima semana, de modo que quando regressar, volto em força para colocar as fotos do verão e desta viagem também.


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Onde ires ?


----------



## LisbonJet (Sep 4, 2007)

Pelha said:


> Este fórum cheira a mofo.. Aonde é que anda o Daniel_Portugal, esse guru das noites animadas skyscrapelianas?
> 
> Saudades da velha guarda..


Deve estar a ter um refrescamento no INE ou então a preparar-se para os Censos 2011 para voltar ao nosso convívio com números ainda mais impressionantes sobre a região norte.

Realmente falta a velha guarda neste forum!


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

a velha guarda está cansada e a nova pouco contribui, a verdade é essa.


----------



## Portvscalem (Jan 9, 2007)

Não sejam tão conservadores... tudo muda...

Mas por acaso sinto falta de algumas coisas... das reportagens fotográficas ( eu dei um pequenito contributo numa das últimas fotos do Dani_pt, ao arranjar um bom terraço, mas como não tenho máquina, nem sei fotografar pouco posso contribuir)... 

o número de foristas é muito superior, logo a coisa perde aquele toque caseiro que tinha.

Por acaso tens aparecido menos Mass... mas tb a coisa anda meio desinteressante, de facto...


----------



## 51-51-HT (Jan 9, 2010)

^^^^ como ja disse anteriormente faltam os threads polemicos , tipo futebol , guerras norte /sul, esses sim dao vida ao forum. como se pode comprovar agora, aqueles que diziam que nem tinham vontade de andar pelo forum aquando desses threads polemicos, agora que o forum anda mais calmo mas muito mais calmo, nem sinal desses senhores.


----------



## pauloluso (Oct 10, 2007)

Portvscalem said:


> Mas por acaso sinto falta de algumas coisas... das reportagens fotográficas ( .


Segue os links na minha assinatura.


----------



## LisbonJet (Sep 4, 2007)

51-51-HT said:


> ^^^^ como ja disse anteriormente faltam os threads polemicos , tipo futebol , guerras norte /sul, esses sim dao vida ao forum. como se pode comprovar agora, aqueles que diziam que nem tinham vontade de andar pelo forum aquando desses threads polemicos, agora que o forum anda mais calmo mas muito mais calmo, nem sinal desses senhores.


Pessoalmente acho que o fórum anda bem melhor como está actualmente.


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Portvscalem said:


> Mas por acaso sinto falta de algumas coisas... das reportagens fotográficas


??? Em que parte do fórum andas :lol: é que há tantas reportagens recentes que não entendo como é que podes dizer isso.


----------



## LisbonJet (Sep 4, 2007)

Enquanto por cá andar o Barragon, este fórum nunca morrerá!


----------



## Lampiao2000 (Feb 18, 2008)

Tenho alguns threads para fazer e outros para actualizar do Algarve, das férias deste verão que já acabou.

Tenho o meu thread de Lisboa com umas milenas de fotos para actualizar.

Tenho ainda o thread de Londres para actualizar, e o de Cáceres para fazer.

Amanhã vou para Barcelona, regresso próximo domingo, contai com fotos de lá também.

Da minha parte, ando ocupadinho.


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Malandro  também queria Barcelona


----------



## LisbonJet (Sep 4, 2007)

Bute ao Shôko? De verão é que isso bombava....


----------



## Portvscalem (Jan 9, 2007)

Barragon said:


> ??? Em que parte do fórum andas :lol: é que há tantas reportagens recentes que não entendo como é que podes dizer isso.


"do Porto".... loooool.... e ainda vou vendo coisas interessantes. loool.. e existem sempre os foruns internacionais...


----------



## pedrodepinto (Nov 11, 2006)

E eu também tenho várias reportagens, mas poucos as comentam :nuts:!


----------



## pauloluso (Oct 10, 2007)

Acabei de ver no fórum francês uma mensagem de um dos moderadores a dizer que o fórum está lento por causa de um aumento de utilizadores online e que os servidores vão levar um upgrade.
Fui espreitar a pagina principal e até me assustei com os números:

Currently Active Users: 18550 (2391 members and 16159 guests) 

Destaco estes:

*Forum Polskich Wieżowców* (3214 Viewing)

*Foro de Rascacielos Españoles* (702 Viewing)

*MXScrapers - Rascacielos de México* (982 Viewing)

*Fóruns Brasileiros* (1833 Viewing)

O nosso é que anda abaixo do normal:

*Fórum Português* (223 Viewing)


Força pessoal.


----------



## pedrodepinto (Nov 11, 2006)

Ainda assim, o nosso fórum é dos mais famosos ! Os que são mais vistos podem não ser necessariamente os mais participados!


----------



## Miguel_Arq (Aug 6, 2008)

E eu tenho ainda um monte de threads para fazer e outros para terminar, com algumas largas centenas de fotos para colocar mas não sei quando... 
A falta de participação no fórum e particularmente nos meus novos threads deixam-me com pouco alento para continuar.


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

isso é porque não metes letras maiores na signature :lol:

Além disso só comentaste em dois dos meus 10 threads de fotos do roteiro ao pinhal interior


----------



## pedrodepinto (Nov 11, 2006)

Esse é outro dos problemas... Com tantas divisões ninguém tem paciência e tempo para ver tudo todos os dias...
Mas muita gente falou nisso em 2008 :nuts:... Agora está-se a ver o que sucedeu, apesar de termos organizado o fórum!


----------



## Pelha (Aug 16, 2006)

Pode ser mera percepção minha, mas este fórum teve um pico de participação e de surgimentos de novos users há coisa de 2-3 anos, mas após esse "boom" tem sido um declínio acentuado, poucos são os que rumam contra a maré, mas admito as pessoas tem geralmente tendência a fartarem-se de fóruns, além de que a vida profissional de muitos também não permite..

Eu actualmente, continuo diariamente a visitar o fórum na anseia de encontrar novas actualizações de projectos da região de Lisboa e a secção de transportes, mas apenas e somente isso, o café transformou-se num espaço de palhaçada constante, a comédia é saudável, mas a inteligente, o culto à idiotice cansou.. Depois visito o fórum brasileiro bem mais animado que o português.. e pronto acabou a visita.. curta e sem brilho, já que até raramente existem novidades relevantes nos projectos de Lisboa.. Este fórum perdeu um certo brilho, pelo menos para mim, e já tenho uns valentes anos disto..


----------



## Miguel_Arq (Aug 6, 2008)

Barragon said:


> isso é porque não metes letras maiores na signature :lol:
> 
> Além disso só comentaste em dois dos meus 10 threads de fotos do roteiro ao pinhal interior


Tens 10 threads sobre o Pinhal Interior?
Tenho que ver isso.


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

O Pelha está triste


----------



## pedrodepinto (Nov 11, 2006)

Não será o único :lol:! Mas eu não tenho muito a apontar, mesmo tendo mais ou menos o mesmo tempo de participação...


----------



## dvf (Aug 16, 2008)

Continuo a dizer, grande culpa do estado actual do fórum, foi a forma como foi estruturado.


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

claro que sim... deveríamos ter fundido tudo e metido tudo num thread.


----------



## pedrodepinto (Nov 11, 2006)

Tens de admitir que há divisões a mais...


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

Barragon said:


> claro que sim... deveríamos ter fundido tudo e metido tudo num thread.


O pior cego é aquele que não quer ver Barragon


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Então para além de criticas poderiam realizar sugestões.


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

não me apetece. quem governa é o governo


----------



## pedrodepinto (Nov 11, 2006)

Eu já fiz sugestões há algum tempo...


----------



## TeKnO_Lx (Oct 19, 2004)

acho que este modelo de organização escolhido em 2008 (do qual fui um opositor), tem várias deficiências, que apontei e continuam a existir:

*1)* não pode gerar o desenvolvimento físico de mais subforuns, 

*2)* ao dispersar diferentes temáticas da mesma região, tem como consequência não promover efectiva identidade regional sólida
(o caso mais estranho é o subforum "geografia, urbanismo etc), que não se percebe onde se enquadra no contexto geral do fórum

*3)* não respeita o crescimento orgânico dos utilizadores ( de repente apareceram 3 subforuns para ilhas, sul e centro, quando não havia procura claramente suficiente). Igualmente não promoverá moderadores regionais, de correcção, integridade e educação reconhecida por todos, que possam servir de "catalisadores" de informação e identidade para toda uma região (ex:Barragon no Barreiro e Fred_Mendonça em Oeiras)


a meu ver , basicamente , escolheu-se a "organização" (que não é tanta no caso do subforum acima referido) mas conceptualmente aceitável, em vez de uma "visão de futuro", que seguisse a tendência de um Portugal cada vez mais regionalizado nas suas 5+2 regiões base e com possibilidade _ad eternum_ de expansão física. Por exemplo, dentro do subfórum Lisboa, poderiam abrir no futuro um subfórum Oeiras ( ou outro concelho metropolitano qualquer com nº aceitável de utilizadores). 
Deste modo, podemos concluir que o modelo actual continua demasiado centralizado (curiosamente tal como o nosso país), excluindo hipóteses de descentralização mais efectiva, contacto mais próximos e criativos de forumers geograficamente mais próximos e crescimento natural e orgânico do fórum ( o que, a meu ver, é o principal problema).

no entanto, isto não quer dizer que o fórum morreu, simplesmente estagnou, quando podia ter evoluído muito mais. de resto é de louvar o manancial de informação que aqui se encontra, e o trabalho dos seus foristas, no qual fui bastante mais activo há uns 5 anos, enquanto o tempo o permitia. 





noutro âmbito, também é verdade, que o thread da bola e as guerras norte-sul trazem muitas pessoas e polémica ( todavia o fórum deveria tendencialmente crescer sem esse tipo de coisas). tenho saudades de um bom Lisboa-Porto. o pior são os insultos e ai percebo que a moderação não aprove este tipo de coisas.

saudações


----------



## 51-51-HT (Jan 9, 2010)

Porque escreveste Porto com letra minuscula???!!!!


----------



## pedrodepinto (Nov 11, 2006)

Já começamos :bash:...


----------



## TeKnO_Lx (Oct 19, 2004)

foi mesmo descuido.. já tá corrigido


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Um modelo que referes poderia criar ainda uma maior separação entre os foristas.

Penso que a parte dos TI está bem, Além Fronteiras também.. etc

A solução seria criares um subforum regional e meter as fotos na parte principal e fazer mais um subforum dentro desse para os projectos?

O Café e o Majestic penso que não necessitam de reformulações.. é que se criarmos mais subforuns de desporto, notícias de economia e política, etc as pessoas separam-se ainda mais.

Por outro lado penso que a estagnação perceptível passa pelo facto de não andaram pelo fórum todo, além de que é necessária sempre uma reformulação todos os anos para as coisas manterem o ar fresco.


----------



## pedrodepinto (Nov 11, 2006)

Mais divisões nem pensar...


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

A atitude do Ambiente2008 contribuiu apenas para que fosse atribuída demasiada importância àquele post. É justamente isso que o LRA pretendia.


Como havia forumers interessados, o Ambiente2008 deveria ter avisado a Moderação para que esta eliminasse o dito post.


----------



## fidalgo (Mar 10, 2007)

paradise at Tagus said:


> Como havia forumers interessados, o Ambiente2008 deveria ter avisado a Moderação para que esta eliminasse o dito post.


e achas que isso é impedimento para os trolls?

olha para o topico do festival da eurovisão
o clone Veróniko anda de 5 em 5 comentários a dizer que é uma parolice


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

Pode não ser impedimento, mas há que utilizar os "instrumentos" que temos ao nosso alcance. Um deles é avisar a Moderação quando algum user tem um comportamento menos correcto para com outrém. Pode não ser a solução ideal (aliás, acho que não existem soluções ideais), mas é a que temos ao nosso dispôr.

Agora, na minha óptica, o encerramento o thread foi basicamente "entregar o ouro ao bandido". O LRA não gosta, lança as bocas que entende e o Ambiente decide fechar o thread. Pronto, o LRA conseguiu o que pretendia.:bash:

Respeito a opção do Ambiente2008, mas no lugar dele não o teria feito.


----------



## fidalgo (Mar 10, 2007)

paradise at Tagus said:


> Agora, na minha óptica, o encerramento o thread foi basicamente "entregar o ouro ao bandido". O LRA não gosta, lança as bocas que entende e o Ambiente decide fechar o thread. *Pronto, o LRA conseguiu o que pretendia.*:bash:
> 
> Respeito a opção do Ambiente2008, mas no lugar dele não o teria feito.


e achas bem que andem neste forum tipos que pretendam isso?


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

Claro que não. Não percebo o que te levou a fazer essa questão, uma vez que não estou a defender o LRA nem sequer sou apologista de tais comportamentos.

Uma coisa é certa. Gente deste calibre é o que não falta nos foruns por toda a internet. Há que ter algum estofo e saber lidar com isso. Por vezes, ignorar, por mais que isso nos custe, é a solução mais sensata.

Só devemos dar importância a quem realmente é digno de a merecer.

Outra coisa...
É muito fácil insultar outros através do monitor de um computador...


----------



## fidalgo (Mar 10, 2007)

eu sei que é facil insultar outros atras de um computador, mas não devia ser permitido num espaço moderado


----------



## Miguel_Arq (Aug 6, 2008)

paradise at Tagus said:


> Salvo erro, o título do thread era _Renovação do meu apartamento em Lisboa_. Estava algures na secção Projectos e Construção.
> 
> Nesse thread, o Ambiente2008 iria colocar fotos do antes e depois da remodelação para nós comentarmos. Entretanto, o LRA mandou umas bocas e o Ambiente2008 decidiu não continuar com o thread.


Obrigado. kay:


----------



## toniho (Sep 11, 2010)

Miguel_Arq said:


> Qual é esse tópico do Ambiente2008?
> Como deves saber, a moderação não tem capacidade para ver todos os posts (que são centenas) que se colocam diariamente neste fórum.
> O facto de não ver determinado post negativo e penalizar o seu autor, não significa que a moderação esteja a permitir e a promover esse comportamento. Já pensaste que a moderação pode simplesmente não ter visto o post?


Miguel, se a moderação não vê as dezenas e dezenas de posts do LRA a ameaçar pessoas de porrada (já pelo menos 2 novos utilizadores piraram-se logo mal apanharam com mensagens dessas) e outras palhaçadas do género acho que vocês (não exatamente tu que pouco por aqui andas, mas os outros 2 que são utilizadores ativos) deviam procurar um bom oftalmologista.


----------



## luisribeiro (Dec 29, 2009)

toniho said:


> Miguel, se a moderação não vê as dezenas e dezenas de posts do LRA a ameaçar pessoas de porrada (já pelo menos 2 novos utilizadores piraram-se logo mal apanharam com mensagens dessas) e outras palhaçadas do género acho que vocês (não exatamente tu que pouco por aqui andas, mas os outros 2 que são utilizadores ativos) deviam procurar um bom oftalmologista.


:lol:

Este gajo tem uma lata!


----------



## luisribeiro (Dec 29, 2009)

fidalgo said:


> narcisista partilhar fotografias do apartamento pessoal para que nós, possamos acompanhar o desenvolvimento?
> 
> isso é narcisismo?
> retirou e não me oponho à posição dele, de quem perdeu a paciência com a gaiatada que circula neste forum sem respeito pelos demais
> ...


Se o Ambiente de facto tivesse interesse em partilhar o desenvolvimento das obras no seu apartamento, teria-o feito independentemente do comportamento do LRA, bastava responder à atitude deste ou alertar a moderação. Visto que não estamos a lidar com crianças de 13 anos (acho eu) e, juntando as coisas, o ambiente pareceu-me estar à procura de uma certa vanglorização, como alguém se opôs ao seu sentido de vaidade, ele reagiu de uma forma muito infantil. Daí eu ter usado o termo narcisismo. 

O fórum tem um propósito e mal ou bem ele tem-se cumprido, no entanto não vejo qual a necessidade de lidar com ele como se de uma "entidade magistral".


----------



## 51-51-HT (Jan 9, 2010)

temos um forum com duas medidas. Como foi o LRA fica tudo esquecido como vem sendo habito.


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

1a petiçao:

*Já fui ameaçado de "purrada" pelo LRA, sorri e continuei a minha vida..*

2a petiçao:

"_*O Toniho é pior que o pior chibo queixinhas na minha 1a classe! Deve portanto,ser cuidadosamente envenenado, e desaparecer.."
*_

Assinem..


----------



## luisribeiro (Dec 29, 2009)

Gouveia said:


> 1a petiçao:
> 
> *Já fui ameaçado de "purrada" pelo LRA, sorri e continuei a minha vida..*
> 
> ...


O Toniho mete-me uns nervos, deve ter sido vítima de bullying e tal...
:lol:


----------



## RoadsterRunner (Oct 10, 2008)

luisribeiro said:


> O Toniho mete-me uns nervos, deve ter sido vítima de bullying e tal...
> :lol:


O que eu me farto de rir com esse "emigra" recalcado.:lol:
Ele comenta todos os meus posts sempre numa esperança vã de um dia obter qualquer tipo de resposta de minha parte, obviamente sempre com o objectivo bem definido de me tentar ofender ou menosprezar ...
Mas e tão engraçado vê-lo a meter os pés pelas mãos a tentar deturpar notícias e até imagens e vídeos ... :lol:
E quando ele edita posts seus contendo calinadas por calinadas ainda mais grotescas ? :lol:
Então quando e apanhado com baboseiras naquela que ele refere que e a sua área profissional, e um autentico fartote.
:rofl:
E um "must" daqui do fórum ...


----------



## luisribeiro (Dec 29, 2009)

RoadsterRunner said:


> O que eu me farto de rir com esse "emigra" recalcado.:lol:
> Ele comenta todos os meus posts sempre numa esperança vã de um dia obter qualquer tipo de resposta de minha parte, obviamente sempre com o objectivo bem definido de me tentar ofender ou menosprezar ...
> Mas e tão engraçado vê-lo a meter os pés pelas mãos a tentar deturpar notícias e até imagens e vídeos ... :lol:
> E quando ele edita posts seus contendo calinadas por calinadas ainda mais grotescas ? :lol:
> ...


O gajo mete nojo! 
É um ressabiado!
Quando alguém contrapõe o que ele diz, trata logo de colocar essa mesma pessoa na sua "ignore list". Que personagem!


----------



## luisribeiro (Dec 29, 2009)

Já agora, qual é a sua área profissional? Nunca me apercebi de nada!


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

Ricardo Jorge said:


> E porque é que quando finalmente consigo entrar, o Login cai em 5 minutos?
> 
> O webmaster do SSC? onde anda ele? É que isto está impossível...





Daniel_Portugal said:


> 578? E tu marraste *578 vezes até conseguir*? Bem... não interessa o número de posts do Arpels.... TU ÉS o mais viciado!


:lol:



NewTomorrow said:


> a mim tambem me acontece disso.
> 
> no inicio pensei que fosse as *forças negras *que atacam a minha permanencia no forum











O Prof Godin said:


> …é uma luta permanente…dá vontade de desistir…já perdi uns postes…*qualquer site de ranhoso de pornografia funciona melhor…*


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^​


NewTomorrow said:


> achas nem o Barragon que ´e o gajo em todo o Skyscrapercity que tem mais post chegou , eu ´e que vou chegar ?
> 
> Ou sera que o Barragon ja ´e e poucos sabem :cheers:
> 
> ...


----------



## Kafjren (Aug 21, 2013)

Uso o kaspersky e do ssc nunca me alertou para vírus...


----------



## fidalgo (Mar 10, 2007)

editado


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

luisribeiro said:


> Já agora, qual é a sua área profissional? Nunca me apercebi de nada!





fidalgo said:


> editado


^^

Que trabalho é esse :?


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

Está grávido?!


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

:nuts:

coisas profissionais


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

este erva.


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

:lol: 

:cheers:


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

ERVATUGA said:


> Está grávido?!





Barragon said:


> este erva.





ERVATUGA said:


> :lol:
> 
> :cheers:


erva daninha. 

:cheers:


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

:angel: 

:cheers:


----------



## alentejolover (Jun 26, 2007)




----------



## vinc7e (Jan 27, 2009)

rpc08 said:


> O facto de o SSC não ter evoluído a nível gráfico e tecnológico pode ter ajudado, mas parece-me que a crise contribuiu de forma decisiva para que o fórum tenha perdido gás a partir daí.


A censura que muitos users não alinhados sofreram também não ajudou nada. :bash:


----------



## 1ºBoaz (Jul 26, 2012)

para ser alinhado só é preciso achar Lisboa o melhor lugar do Mundo e dizer mal do resto


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

Cidade_Branca said:


> Uma Pagina para todos os Utilizadores e Adeptos do Forum Português de Skyscrapercity.
> 
> Se queres saber tudo sobre as mais recentes construções de Portugal desde o Algarve ao Minho, dos Açores á Madeira e de Lisboa ao Porto.
> 
> ...


----------



## jmmv (Feb 8, 2008)

Um comentário meu... passado alguns anos de não meter cá os pés, vejo que os users são praticamente os mesmos! Não há novos users. 
Por uma lado é bom ver que existe uma "lealdade" ao forum, por outro lado é mau não haver renovação e novas "ideias" para o forum.


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

^^ isso não é bem verdade. Há algumas pessoas novas e outras antigas. Há muita gente nova nas subsecções.


----------



## Cidade_Branca (Jul 27, 2004)

50

SkyScrapercity Portugal.

https://www.facebook.com/SkyscrapercityPortugal/

:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## CMartin (Oct 1, 2017)

CB. Não se fie no facebook. Eu detesto por exemplo, e acredito que, como eu, há imensa gente que já não tem paciência para o FB, ou que nunca teve.

O skyscraper é muito interessante, e tem imenso potencial ainda. E certamente tem mais de 50 likes ou amigos..

Parabéns a todos.


----------



## Portucalense1986 (Mar 13, 2017)

CMartin said:


> CB. Não se fie no facebook. Eu detesto por exemplo, e acredito que, como eu, há imensa gente que já não tem paciência para o FB, ou que nunca teve.
> 
> O skyscraper é muito interessante, e tem imenso potencial ainda. E certamente tem mais de 50 likes ou amigos..
> 
> Parabéns a todos.


Sem dúvida...As redes sociais estão poluidas e há muito que me desinteressei por elas...Gosto mais deste tipo de plataforma visto os temas e o diálogos serem muito mais estimulantes...


----------



## CMartin (Oct 1, 2017)

Portucalense1986 said:


> ...Gosto mais deste tipo de plataforma visto os temas e o diálogos serem muito mais estimulantes...


Sim. E acho que nos interessamos por determinado fórum pela sua temática, o que torna as coisas mais focadas especificamente no que pretendemos discutir, e depois haverá um estímulo do intelecto sobre as matérias que apreciamos, e isso é fabuloso quando acontece. Uma espécie de tertúlia.
Fascina-me, mais do que ver sabedoria nos outros (que também gosto, claro,), é conseguir desconstruir um tema para ter ideias próprias sobre ele, e poder tê-las e discuti-las.
As minhas preferências pessoais, são a arquitectura, a construção, o design nomeadamente de interiores (o que é diferente de decoração embora o integre), casas antigas, reabilitação, artes, a história, os lugares e as gentes, e a beleza.
Mais do que arranha céus, que não lhes vejo grande fascínio assim por si só (só porque é um arranha céus, tem que ser mais do que isso..), penso que a urbanização retrata, ou deveria, culturalmente um País, um povo, e acho que acaba por fazê-lo, mesmo talvez não parecendo à primeira vista. Mas uma construção nunca será apenas uma construção, é, para mim, uma imensa responsabilidade, um acrescento ao mundo, que, por ocupar solo, e por se materializar na nossa paisagem, deve realmente valer o solo que ocupa e deve-nos fazer sentir algo por ela, quando a visualizamos aí entra o belo, e o nosso bem estar e até o nosso patriotismo, o amar e pertencer a um País a quem se quer bem, uma construção é também uma responsabilidade para com ele, e para com os outros com quem o partilhamos ou a quem o mostramos.
Ah, também gosto de filosofia na arquitectura e na construção. Até os materiais utilizados numa arquitectura têm para mim filosofia, para além obviamente do seu desenho.
De resto, a parte comercial também me atrai, vendo primeiramente valorizados os factores que acima mencionei, o aspecto comercial virá logo a seguir, e nunca antes. Aqui acho que temos alguma inversão do que eu acho ideal neste aspecto das prioridades, mas é natural que assim seja.. 
E pronto, sou capaz de falar nisto horas a fio, e espero fazê-lo, aqui no skyscraper.


----------



## CMartin (Oct 1, 2017)

Ah, quase que me esquecia de dizer, gostaria muito de ver aqui no fórum discutido projectos de construção de particulares (reabilitação e construção nova). Acho que seria tirar partido dos arquitectos, historiadores, etc ..que participam no fórum, na perspectiva da construção como eu a vejo e como referi em cima. Não sei o que acham disto, mas, por mim, tenho intenções de trazer esse tema para o skyscraper logo que seja oportuno.., i.e., havendo oportunidade disso. É um tema que, na minha opinião, "mexe" imenso.


----------



## Cidade_Branca (Jul 27, 2004)

Alguem sabe o que aconteceu com o Prof. Godin? Esse tinha uma grande cultura.


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

Abriu um restaurante em Piódão.


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

É uma casa de meninas Erva.., o restaurante é fachada.

Acorda.


----------



## 1ºBoaz (Jul 26, 2012)

agora só falta penalizar os outros 2


----------



## Spedfrom (Aug 11, 2015)

Mais alguém está a receber alertas de gente a postar em threads que segue, apesar de ter removido o visto dessa função nas opções? É bug temporário do fórum?


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Não tenho tido essa situação, mas por vezes são bugs que desaparecem rapidamente


----------



## Spedfrom (Aug 11, 2015)

Já coloquei o visto e voltei a retirar a ver se resolvia o problema, mas nada. Vou aguardar então e esperar que o bug desapareça por si mesmo.


----------



## viperbruno (Jul 2, 2019)

No Firefox 100, há uma formação errada de certas respostas num tópico, onde o "balão" aparece mais reduzido


----------



## lmpanp (Jan 29, 2010)

Os teus últimos post nos diversos tópicos, aparecem com a caixa esticada por baixo dos anúncios que aparecem aqui ao lado, fazendo com que não se consigam ler na totalidade.


----------



## viperbruno (Jul 2, 2019)

Aqui os balões ficam mais pequenos, não sei se acontece noutros browsers, até porque só acontece às vezes. Talvez seja algum _script _dos anúncios que só provoque às vezes o problema.


----------



## lmpanp (Jan 29, 2010)

Deve ser porque as gorduchinhas do anúncio do vinho não cabem no dito e invadem o resto!























Mas nestes dias hot, até que me caía bem uma boa e alegre frescurinha com estas:
















Já este, fica para o @Bosquedasfaias
que é mesmo do género que ele gosta:


----------



## 1ºBoaz (Jul 26, 2012)

eu tenho tantos problemas neste forum

as vezes tento colocar um video e começo [you.... , o sacana muda para vocé 

sem falar que começo a escrever alguma coisa e depois de 3 palavras ele muda tudo o que escrevi , já tentei escrever no word e depois copiar para aqui mas ele muda o sentido da frase 


as vezes entro no forum e o Majestic já aparece como Majestoso 

sobre essas gorduchas do vinho , antes elas que algum rabeta


----------



## lmpanp (Jan 29, 2010)

Isto teve em baixo! Pelo menos não conseguia acesso.


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

esqueceste-te de ligar o wirelésse


----------



## lmpanp (Jan 29, 2010)

Wirelésse anda a tua tola!

Não perguntei, afirmei!
Todos os sites abriam, neste informava que o server não respondia.


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

para ti, porque só aceitam sérvéres acima de 1953


----------



## lmpanp (Jan 29, 2010)

É pois, realmente o meu sistema mac é de 1820, velho de 200 anos!
Eu bem digo, és uma cabeça pensadora!


----------

